

Microsoft, This Is the One Gift You Should Give to the World - oferzelig
http://fullstack.info/microsoft-give-this-one-gift-to-the-world/

======
havitoosh1
Good one. I fully agree. Microsoft biggest mistake was not to implement the
silence auto-update from IE8 or even earlier (IE6?), as Google did since their
very first Chrome version. Imagine what whould happen if there was no auto-
update in all Chrome/Firefox browsers! it was a disaster! we (developers)
would have to check our code under 50-60 browsers! Now said "thank you
Google", forget about it, and think what would happend if Explorer 6 (and
above) had this little feature... Wow!!

------
metushelach
Great post! I wish they would do it though. I really doubt. Unfortunately
we're stuck with IE 8 for at least (as you said) the next 2 years.

